# 2013 Roval Rapide CLX 40 actual user thoughts



## jefferson68

I have a set of the new 2013 Roval Rapide CLX 40 carbon clinchers. They ride incredibly well. I plan to use these for my daily wheels as well as my race wheels. I weigh 148 lbs. My dealer assures me these are designed to take the abuse from everyday use. For those of you who own these wheels, how have they held up for you? Do you use them as your daily training wheels, ever ride dirt roads with them, do they stay true, any issues with the carbon, etc...?? Please, only responses from first hand experience with these wheels.


----------



## scottma

I have a set on a 2013 Roubaix Expert. This is the only set of carbon wheels I have ever owned/ridden so I dont have any others to compare to. They are nice wheels. Light @ ~ 1400G, 23mm width for a good tire profile. They ride well, and yes, they look great (that does not matter much to me).

Here is the rub for me. Honestly, as a recreational rider, I dont know if they make me any faster at all. I'm not sure I like using a carbon aero profile rim. Even though they are only 40mm, I have had a few nervous moments on windy days. Last weekend we were descending some big hills @ 40 MPH+ in crosswinds and I was getting blown around more than I would have with a low profile rim. I cant imagine riding 60mm+ rims. The braking is good for a carbon rim, but not as good as an alu rim. I guess what I'm saying is -for me- I see more negative than positive results running these rims. Not these specific rims, but aero Vs traditional rims. I may be selling these and go with something like a Dura Ace C24 instead.


----------



## Supercervelo

I'm planning to get this wheel but not sure if I should get the 40 or 60, how is you breaking performance ?


----------



## carbonLORD

If you are 150lbs get the 40's. I am 200+ lbs (at 6'3") and ride 60's and on 30+mph cross winds get blown around so I cannot imagine someone 50lbs lighter then me fairing well on a set.

The CLX 40/60's are a great wheel and a great value.

I own Zipp and Enve's. The Zipp 404's are very similar to the CLX60 with exception of the wider rim profile. The Zipps are slightly more stable and have a slightly better braking surface then both Enve and Specialized, (for a carbon braking surface).

The Enve 6.7 to compare to the CLX60 are stiffer, a lot stiffer but the CLX has better braking then the Enve's IMO.

Considering the Zipp and Enve are nearly $1000 more, I think the CLX40's would make an awesome all round training/racing wheel for you.

If you are considering other options look at the Zipp 303 or even the new 202 or, the Enve 3.4's.

Cheers.


----------



## Supercervelo

Excellent information, I'm 5'10" 160lbs so I was thinking to get the 40 due to the weight but the 60 looks really good and has a larger rim width and lower spoke count too. also found this information below 

View attachment 281672


----------



## Tire Biter

These rims seem to be taking my abuse pretty well. I have about 75 lbs on you, and use them daily. I ride motorcycles to support my cycling, so a little cross wind does not make me white knuckle. I have had zero issues. I strive for 200+ miles a week and save my off road for the mountain bike - which is also equipped with Roval carbon.


----------



## Schlim

*Paid Spam*

I have a set of Roval CLX 40s up for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tire Biter

Tire Biter said:


> These rims seem to be taking my abuse pretty well. I have about 75 lbs on you, and use them daily. I ride motorcycles to support my cycling, so a little cross wind does not make me white knuckle. I have had zero issues. I strive for 200+ miles a week and save my off road for the mountain bike - which is also equipped with Roval carbon.


Update: I had a creaking noise that was identified as the hub on the rear wheel. LBS replaced the entire wheel for me on a warranty today. Thanks SVCS.


----------



## antihero77

I would go with a toroidal shape. I'm 160lbs I ride hed stinger 6 in bad winds. You do not get blown. It is a very controlled blow not harsh. Fave all around wheels


----------



## Mark B 2

I just completed 600 mile trip on mountain roads in Western Colorado with new set of roval CLX 40's on my 2012 S Works Roubaix. These wheels are smoothest and most comfortable I've ever experienced--BUT, they are sluggish climbing and noticeably buffet in wind. My old Bontrager xxx carbon clinchers overall are superior all around every day wheel, especially if one plans on routes with significant climbing( my LBS mechanic says the Bontrager xxx also much better than latest Bontrager D3 carbon clinchers).


----------



## farmers tan

jefferson68 said:


> I have a set of the new 2013 Roval Rapide CLX 40 carbon clinchers. They ride incredibly well. I plan to use these for my daily wheels as well as my race wheels. I weigh 148 lbs. My dealer assures me these are designed to take the abuse from everyday use. For those of you who own these wheels, how have they held up for you? Do you use them as your daily training wheels, ever ride dirt roads with them, do they stay true, any issues with the carbon, etc...?? Please, only responses from first hand experience with these wheels.


I have had this wheel-set for about 2500Km. I ride hard, daily on the weekdays and deal with a considerable amount of southern california coastal winds. I am 5'11", 77 Kg. I experience *no buffeting from the wind*, even when I am in aero position with my forearms on the bar tops (leaning on handlebars, not holding on to them). 

The *ceramic speed bearings are amazing*, these wheels keep spinning. And if you do the math, you will probably *save 2-3 watts* on individual time trials, just because of these bearings... and even more on the climbs. There are some good articles about ceramic bearings, you will save the couple of watts. I probably wouldn't spend $400 on ceramic speed bearing upgrades if I already had high quality steel bearings... but they came with the wheel set and I am extremely pleased with their performance.

About the climbing... The *rim weighs significantly less* than competitors and as a result, the inertia is very low.. meaning that this wheel can be spun up quickly. I bought this wheel set because I consider it a very versatile all-around setup, which can also climb aggressively. Ceramic cartridges, extremely light rim, and great cross-wind performance make this wheel set a climbing/descending miracle. Don't bother comparing this rim to Mavic R-sys or the like... those are climbing rims.

This *wheel is stiff*, so sprints feel unreal. Gets up to speed quickly and I don't feel any flex at 1300 watts.

With the Swisstop Yellow King pads... let's just say it *stops me on a dime when I want it to*. It *does not regulate the braking* very well though, it's either stopping pretty quickly or just making an annoying hissing noise when I just want to slow down for a turn.. and not slowing me down. Will try the *highly recommended Black Prince* from swisstop after.

*True till now*. Don't worry if black stuff comes off the brake surface during the initial 100 Km. That is resin, supposedly for friction. It all comes off, but the dimples remain. Rep told me that they did that on purpose. Resin is ground into the braking surface and makes for a quiet stop. Didn't tell me what will happen if I want a quiet stop after it all rubs off.. but that is a different story. 

Great training and racing wheels. Couldn't ask for more under $2500.

Goodluck


----------



## farmers tan

I hit a freaking brick on the road. $400 replacement of ring. This would have happened to an aluminum rim as well. I hit a 3 inch tall, hard object at 45km/hr. I also broke the tabs off my garmin 510 (warrantied).


----------



## Devastazione

Howdy folks !

Any other input about these wheels ? I was considering to give my 2012 Roubaix Expert an upgrade over the DA C24 I'm using. Am i gonna miss the uber superb C 24s somehow ?


----------



## NealH

After buying a set of C24's, my carbon wheels just sit in the closet. Why step down?


----------



## Devastazione

NealH said:


> After buying a set of C24's, my carbon wheels just sit in the closet. Why step down?


'nuff said. Just saved me 1600.00 Euro sir,thank you very much.


----------



## RkFast

NealH said:


> After buying a set of C24's, my carbon wheels just sit in the closet. Why step down?


C24s are so "unglamourous." Box section, aluminum sidewall...boring! But I have yet to hear one person say they are anything less than amazing and cost 1/2 of a set of chi-chi carbon aero wheels. They are definitiely on my short list.


----------



## carbonLORD

You enjoy those...









I'll enjoy these.


----------



## RkFast

carbonLORD said:


> You enjoy those...
> 
> View attachment 291905
> 
> 
> I'll enjoy these.


For what you paid, you better enjoy them.


----------



## carbonLORD

I hear ya but I've never paid retail, on anything, ever.


----------



## Madone SIX

Mark B 2 said:


> ...with new set of roval CLX 40's on my 2012 S Works Roubaix. These wheels are smoothest and most comfortable I've ever experienced--BUT, they are sluggish climbing and noticeably buffet in wind....


I have the CLX 40s on my Tarmac SL4. I also agree that they are the smoothest, most comfortable wheels I have ridden. I, however, do not agree that they feel sluggish climbing. Out of curiosity what makes them feel sluggish?

As far as wind goes, they are not as good as Zipps, but not as bad as some others I have ridden. I am 155 lbs. They do not feel bad in consistent high winds, but more with gusts and when passed by large trucks they do seem to be "pushed" a bit more than my 303 FCs.


----------



## eugenetsang

carbonLORD said:


> I hear ya but I've never paid retail, on anything, ever.


Is that bc you have a dealer license (carbonlord.com)? If not, i doubt you would want to share your tips and secrets of purchasing items below retail. lol


----------



## carbonLORD

Honestly, I received them at cost for refering a gentleman to buy an Enduro someone else cancelled the order on, and the shop was stuck with. Seemed like a nice thank you to me, so I took advantage (but yes, I am involved in my own way) though I am not an ENVE dealer obviously.


----------



## Madone SIX

eugenetsang said:


> ...i doubt you would want to share your tips and secrets of purchasing items below retail. lol


Just develop a good working relationship with your shop. I go to two shops in my area depending on brand, and have a great relationship with both. I race for one of the shops, the other I just patronize. I pay around 10-15% over cost on everything I buy, at both locations. Equates to some significant savings.


----------



## spdntrxi

CLX40's are great wheels… I put them on my wife's bike and they are awesome. Yes I look like a circus bear on my wife's bike but whatever… I use Enve 3.4 and the Rovals are right near them in every category I can think of.. pretty damn close IMHO.


----------



## lushizzle

*Specialized Rapide CLX40*

I have a pair of specialized Rapide CLX 40 for sale. Brand new, taken off new 2013 bike. 10 speed cassette. PM if interested.


----------



## lushizzle

jefferson68 said:


> I have a set of the new 2013 Roval Rapide CLX 40 carbon clinchers. They ride incredibly well. I plan to use these for my daily wheels as well as my race wheels. I weigh 148 lbs. My dealer assures me these are designed to take the abuse from everyday use. For those of you who own these wheels, how have they held up for you? Do you use them as your daily training wheels, ever ride dirt roads with them, do they stay true, any issues with the carbon, etc...?? Please, only responses from first hand experience with these wheels.


Wheel sold


----------



## taodemon

farmers tan said:


> View attachment 286442
> View attachment 286443
> I hit a freaking brick on the road. $400 replacement of ring. This would have happened to an aluminum rim as well. I hit a 3 inch tall, hard object at 45km/hr. I also broke the tabs off my garmin 510 (warrantied).


How did you go about getting that fixed? Did you have to send it to specialized? Friend of mine has a clx 60 with a cracked rim, says he never hit anything but he resides outside the US and tried having it fixed locally which didn't work now he is trying to buy the fairing but can't seem to find it for sale.


----------



## NealH

taodemon said:


> How did you go about getting that fixed? Did you have to send it to specialized? Friend of mine has a clx 60 with a cracked rim, says he never hit anything but he resides outside the US and tried having it fixed locally which didn't work now he is trying to buy the fairing but can't seem to find it for sale.


Oh gosh, you need to tell your friend to contact Specialized, or his dealer as Specialized will cover it 100%. Those wheels have a limited lifetime warranty to the original owner.


----------



## Aero-X

I'm a long time lurker here on RBR. I've been thinking about getting a set of aero wheels. I've been using all metal low profile wheels all my life. After hearing my bike buddies bragging about how nice those aero carbon wheels are, I'm tempted to try them. I'm 6', 160lbs, never race, just a weekend fitness rider who does some organized group rides. 

I've been looking at the CLX 40s, but I found them to be way out of my budget. Been looking at some used ones on the Craigslist, but still wary about used carbon wheels and the hidden risk. The used ones go about $1000~1300 depend on the mileage. 

The new carbon wheels will be used on my S-works roubaix as a flat/rolling hill bike. I have a Cervelo R3 which is my designated climbing bike with low profile Easton wheels and granny gears! My S-wors roubaix is still running D/A 7800 series group. I wonder if the CLX 40s will work with the first generation D/A 10spd group. I'm not a bike snob. Both of my bikes have technology stopped at 7800, lol. Too expensive to keep up with the latest and the greatest stuff, hehe. 

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## NealH

I ran Shimano DA C24 wheels on my Roubaix, and still run these on my Tarmac. Without a doubt, nicest wheels I've ever owned. I have carbon tubulars that fall short of the DA wheels and sit in my closet collecting dust. I don't own the CLX 40's but have ridden them a couple times. Nice wheels in every respect, but they really have nothing on the DA wheels. In fact with their carbon brake surface, I could argue they have a couple disadvantages. My advice is get the lighter, and more robust C24 wheels. They ride sublime too. Deep dish is a waste of money if you are not racing or TT. Even then if you can't beat someone riding a pair of low profile clinchers, you're not going to beat them riding deep dish carbon clinchers either. 

Having said that, there is that emotional component of desire that is hard to dispel. If your heart is set on deep or mid dish carbon.....the CLX 40 in particular.....then just get them. You need to feel contentment with what you buy - performance and wisdom be damned. You still end up with a fine set of wheels.


----------



## Crispyraisin

Aero-X said:


> I'm a long time lurker here on RBR. I've been thinking about getting a set of aero wheels. I've been using all metal low profile wheels all my life. After hearing my bike buddies bragging about how nice those aero carbon wheels are, I'm tempted to try them. I'm 6', 160lbs, never race, just a weekend fitness rider who does some organized group rides.
> I've been looking at the CLX 40s, but I found them to be way out of my budget. Been looking at some used ones on the Craigslist, but still wary about used carbon wheels and the hidden risk. The used ones go about $1000~1300 depend on the mileage.
> 
> The new carbon wheels will be used on my S-works roubaix as a flat/rolling hill bike. I have a Cervelo R3 which is my designated climbing bike with low profile Easton wheels and granny gears! My S-wors roubaix is still running D/A 7800 series group. I wonder if the CLX 40s will work with the first generation D/A 10spd group. I'm not a bike snob. Both of my bikes have technology stopped at 7800, lol. Too expensive to keep up with the latest and the greatest stuff, hehe.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


Take a look at these:
RaceRim, Quality Carbon Clinchers Wheels, Triathlon, Road, TT
The owner builds them up using Reynolds rims.


----------



## scottma

I had CLX40s and didnt like them. I changed them for C24s and like them MUCH better.


NealH said:


> I ran Shimano DA C24 wheels on my Roubaix, and still run these on my Tarmac. Without a doubt, nicest wheels I've ever owned. I have carbon tubulars that fall short of the DA wheels and sit in my closet collecting dust. I don't own the CLX 40's but have ridden them a couple times. Nice wheels in every respect, but they really have nothing on the DA wheels. In fact with their carbon brake surface, I could argue they have a couple disadvantages. My advice is get the lighter, and more robust C24 wheels. They ride sublime too. Deep dish is a waste of money if you are not racing or TT. Even then if you can't beat someone riding a pair of low profile clinchers, you're not going to beat them riding deep dish carbon clinchers either.
> 
> Having said that, there is that emotional component of desire that is hard to dispel. If your heart is set on deep or mid dish carbon.....the CLX 40 in particular.....then just get them. You need to feel contentment with what you buy - performance and wisdom be damned. You still end up with a fine set of wheels.


----------



## Aero-X

Question, DA C24 works with first generation 10spd parts? I have all D/A 7800 parts on my Roubaix, including the cassette CS7800. D/A C24 is a 11 spd wheelset, correct?



NealH said:


> I ran Shimano DA C24 wheels on my Roubaix, and still run these on my Tarmac. Without a doubt, nicest wheels I've ever owned. I have carbon tubulars that fall short of the DA wheels and sit in my closet collecting dust. I don't own the CLX 40's but have ridden them a couple times. Nice wheels in every respect, but they really have nothing on the DA wheels. In fact with their carbon brake surface, I could argue they have a couple disadvantages. My advice is get the lighter, and more robust C24 wheels. They ride sublime too. Deep dish is a waste of money if you are not racing or TT. Even then if you can't beat someone riding a pair of low profile clinchers, you're not going to beat them riding deep dish carbon clinchers either.
> 
> Having said that, there is that emotional component of desire that is hard to dispel. If your heart is set on deep or mid dish carbon.....the CLX 40 in particular.....then just get them. You need to feel contentment with what you buy - performance and wisdom be damned. You still end up with a fine set of wheels.


----------



## spdntrxi

Aero-X said:


> Question, DA C24 works with first generation 10spd parts? I have all D/A 7800 parts on my Roubaix, including the cassette CS7800. D/A C24 is a 11 spd wheelset, correct?


there are both 7xxx C24's and 9xxx C24... I'm not 100% sure but I would future proof yourself and use a washer on the 9000 C24's free hub so you can run the 10sp setup... of course the older c24 for 10sp only will be cheaper but I think they have made improvements on the 9000 C24's.


----------



## scottma

9000 C24s come with the 1.85mm spacer you need to run 10 speed. With a Shimano cassette, you use the 1.85 spacer and the normal thin spacer. If you have a SRAM cassette, just the 1.85 spacer.


----------



## Aero-X

scottma said:


> 9000 C24s come with the 1.85mm spacer you need to run 10 speed. With a Shimano cassette, you use the 1.85 spacer and the normal thin spacer. If you have a SRAM cassette, just the 1.85 spacer.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Alto Velo Racer

This is an older thread, but I have experience relating to the wheels as well as others mentioned in the thread.

I am 6' and 175lbs and generally ride one of 3 sets of wheels. DA9000 c24 tubeless (Specialized Roubaix tubeless tires) , DA9000 C50s Aluminum Clincher (with either Vittoria Open Corsa CX 25c/Specialized S Works 26c tires + Vittoria Latex Tubes), and Roval CLX40s. 

I have upgraded the CLX40 rear hub with the DT Swiss 36 star ratchet kit. I use Swiss Stop Yellow pads with the CLX wheels. I have them set up with Vittoria Latex tubes, and use the SWorks 24c tires.

The CLX40s are excellent wheels, I have owned several sets of carbon zipps and reynolds wheels.

I have found that the braking with the CLX40's is amazing, I actually prefer them to the C50 and C24's for descending, very predictable braking and lots of bite when you really need to slow them down. I'm not the fastest descender around, but am usually top 1-2% on strava segments so I'm not slow, the wheels are very good.

They are not as stiff (vertically) as either set of Dura Ace Wheels, and they have more spoke wrap (wind up) than either set of DA wheels. They are more comfortable than either of the DA wheels. I prefer the reliability of c24 tubeless wheels for long training days and I like the c50s for flat crits. With the upgraded 36 star ratchet kit the clx40s have extremely quick engagement and make up for the wheel wrap when accelerating and are very quick over short climbs. 

For reference I am more of a pursuiter/all a rounder than a pure climber or a pure sprinter. With fresh legs I have hit over 1800w peak and have held over 570w for 2min.

The clx40s are great, if I could only have one set of race wheels I would choose them over the other 2 sets I have, however for some reason if I could only have one set of wheels period they would be the c24s


----------



## NealH

That's a nice write up Alto Velo, and one that we can relate to. it sums things up nicely. I absolutely love my C24 wheels (I have two pair), but the allure of deeper rims for better aero properties keeps eating at me. If I could find a good buy on the CLX 40's, or DA C50's, I believe I would bite. I spent all winter riding in Florida and deeper dish wheels make sense there.


----------

